# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  غرام تحصل على لقب ملكة جمال مطربات الأردن

## الحصن نيوز

منحت الإعلامية سوسن السيد الفنانة الأردنية غرام لقب ملكة جمال مطربات الأردن أثناء إستضافتها في برنامجها الذي يذاع على قناة المرأة العربية "هي"، وأكدت سوسن أن غرام شرفت الفتاة الأردنية من خلال الأعمال الفنية التي قدمتها وأنها استطاعت في فترة وجيزة أن تحقق نجاحاً وشهرة برغم المعوقات العديدة التي واجهتها من مشاكل إنتاجية وغيرها.

من جهتها 

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

